
Show HN: Poplar Street, 20 percent of your rent back when you buy a home - chattemer
https://www.poplarstreet.com/
======
angelopejoto
Great news! Onerent just launched their newest rent-to-buy Poplar Street
program. This allows renters to earn credits that will make buying their own
future property faster and easier.

------
mervs
Seems like a wave of companies going after real estate agents who are now
marginalized to providing little to no value for home buyers. This is good
news to us millenials!

~~~
madhatter119
Lot's of online real estate brokerages now offerring cash back to buy a home.
Personally, I don't need to have to deal with a real estate agent taking me
around to showings, helping me find a place to buy, etc.

~~~
wahern
My real estate agent flat out told us that we should look for properties
ourselves. He was happy to search through and suggest listings and setup
access to a property when necessary, but that really wasn't what he was there
for. As you say, you can do that stuff yourself, often far better because
budgets and preferences are very dynamic during the searching process and the
agent's suggestions will always be two steps behind.

What he got paid to do was to help us decide on a bidding price, make the
offer, negotiate terms, and make closing as seamless as possible. We did two
bids. In both cases he tendered hard offers in less than 24 hours, working
late into the night and going back-and-forth with the seller's agent to
understand how best to structure the offer.

I should say that this was in the _highly_ competitive San Francisco market,
and we weren't one of those buyers who could make all-cash offers. The house
we did buy was a re-listing I stumbled upon on Zillow the very day it went
back on the market. We spoke with our agent immediately after viewing and an
offer (with a 24-hour expiration) was tendered and accepted the next day.
Closing obviously took much longer, there was back-and-forth that had to
happen (broken this, fixtures that) and the agent's assistance was very
helpful, especially for first-time homeowners.

------
kaunisgreen
Awesome! I am going to share this w/ my friends.

------
mervs
So, how do you earn the savings to buy a home?

~~~
chattemer
If you rent a home through our leasing platform, you can start earning the
savings with each month's rent payment. When you make the move to home
ownership, you'll receive the savings as cash back during the close of the
sale of the home.

------
Jsoloni
Very interesting

------
tv444c
Wow! Is this even real? If so then sign me up!

------
ydna
Interesting

